# Little River WMA



## Pcanada2 (Nov 27, 2011)

Has anybody ever been on one of the Little River WMA hunts in the past. If so, what results and suggestions. Wanna try it out


----------



## Pcanada2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Anybody


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you talking about the archery area (Little River) of Cedar Creek? or riverbend wma?


----------



## Pcanada2 (Nov 28, 2011)

The dekalb Alabama area


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry bud I can't help with the Alabama WMA'S........YET! My son is attending JSU just north of Anniston and one near there has caught my attention and I plan on checking into it to extend my season a little bit. I think it's called Chocollo (part of the national forest). Looks like Little River is a long ways north of there.


----------



## Pcanada2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yea. It's right beside chattooga county. I'm gonna try and do the same thing as you and extend my season


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 29, 2011)

Keep us posted if you do well......or bad and I'll do the same. The one I'm talking about is over 50,000 acres


----------

